# Names of Your Rats and Why



## PorcelainAndRatTails (Oct 1, 2013)

What are your rat's names and why?

I have Edward and Hugo. 

Edward is named after Edward from Full Metal Alchemist (his brother who passed away was named Alphonse, also from FMA)

Hugo is named after Victor Hugo, the author of Les Miserables. 

I adopted two more little boys yesterday and am looking to come up with names for them.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Scarlett was named ( and spelled like that!) by the humane society
Paisley was named by her former home before I got her when she was about 6 months old 
The strange thing is, there is this a woman with her own YouTube channel (rat whisperer) and she has two rats named scarlet and paisley... :0 weird!!!

For chip and snow, because scarlet and paisley and colors/patterns, I wanted to keep the theme...

Chip is "chocolate chip " cuz she has spots on her back
Snow is my PEW  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I have Baxter from AnchorMan, Mendez from Orange is the New Black, Aero just because I like spelling words differently , Quinn after Kellin Quinn (lead vocalist of Sleeping with Sirens) and lastly I have Moose because he's brown and tiny, yet moose are huge animals. Haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I have Zuko and Aang from Avatar: The Last Airbender because its one of my favorite shows of all time. Zuko is a black dumbo with a bit of white on his belly that I call his 'scar' (Zuko had a scar on his face) and Aang is a beige standard who is the more adventurous of the two.


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have Zebulon, zeb for short who I didn't name, then I have Vala who is named after a character from stargate sg1 because at the pet store she was the more adventurous of the two so I thought it would be a fitting name. Turns out Layla, her cage mate is far more adventurous and friendly. Layla isn't named after anyone cause there aren't many women in the show to name her after. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

Also for your new boys I think you should have victor and maybe Charles cause they seem like they all have classy man names


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

My boyfriend and I er....discussed and debated naming for a week. I won Loki (he wanted to name him Smoky or Pepper)for the hooded, who was more comfortable in the shadows and used to steal Nimbus' food and stomp poor Nimbus' ego box houses to the ground like the little Viking he was. Nimbus the boyfriend (wanted to name him Riften from the city of theives in Skyrim) won, because he was mostly white and a bit more of an air head....like a cloud. I feel bad about it now because his "airheadedness" came from bad eye sight and stunted scent because of URI and new cage sneezes.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have four rats. 

Pastoolio is named after Pustoolio the hypnotizing zit from an Invader Zim episode. It's spelled Pastoolio though because the first day I brought him home he patiently sat on my shoulder for 3 hours while I was cooking pasta, which has become his all time favorite treat. My boyfriend named him. His breeder's boyfriend calls him the cow rat. 

Toast was named because his fur looks a lot like Toast. The people on this forum also highly encouraged the name, and he's part of Voltage's master plan to create a Toast army and rule the world. =P (His eyes are the strawberry jelly of his toast color.)

My two new additions are V and Evy. They are named after one of my favorite comic books. The names also suit them perfectly since V in the movie is burned and bald and Evy had her head shaved in the movie.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I named Badger on sight when I first saw him. No reason and my rats usually have proper names. Derek and Trevor are named that because they are proper names that are likely to be considered a bit naff. The previous ones were Colin and Malcolm. I also had 3 rescued lab rats that were Tox, LD and ALF.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I named Stella ( <- )because she has a little "star" on her head, and stell/stellar is the Latin(?) root for star. We did roots all last year in school.. so.
http://imgur.com/VHFKJrb


And I named Baby just because.. I couldn't find a name, and I just kept calling her my baby(she was my first rat, got Stella a little after)and it stuck. Isn't she just adorable?
http://imgur.com/vYe9K5W


(My first time posting pictures on a thread, hope it works...)


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails (Oct 1, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I have four rats.
> 
> Pastoolio is named after Pustoolio the hypnotizing zit from an Invader Zim episode. It's spelled Pastoolio though because the first day I brought him home he patiently sat on my shoulder for 3 hours while I was cooking pasta, which has become his all time favorite treat. My boyfriend named him. His breeder's boyfriend calls him the cow rat.
> 
> ...


I had actually suggested Evy to my fiance as far as a name (even though I have boys). He shot it down though. Haha.


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Moose was named after the nickname of Sam from Supernatural. ^^ Plus he's big, bulky, and handsome just like Jared Padalecki and so it kinda stuck >> And Marcel was name by my sister. No idea where she got it, she just sort of came up with it on the spot so that I could call them M&M. c:


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My first two girls were named after tv show babies (because they were my babies  ), Holly from Breaking Bad and Judith from Walking Dead. Sadly, Holly passed and so I got Judith a buddy. I was going to name her Daenerys (Danny for short) because she's my favorite Game of Thrones character, but it didn't fit her. I went with Ygritte (still from Game of Thrones) because her personality reminded me of hers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

RedFraggle said:


> I named Badger on sight when I first saw him.



I also named my Badger on sight. It helped that he used to look like this...







(not so much anymore D

Thaddius and Athos I had named before I'd even known about their existence. I just don't name pets normal names, and they just popped into my head one day and were amazing 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

My original two boys are named Winston and Rupert first of all I love the names! And they are such proper little names so I'm hoping they are going to live up to their names and be proper little gentlemen! 

And just today I got a 6 month old boy off of kijiji as they were getting rid of him free and I didn't want him ending up somewhere bad...
His name is boobs short for the bubonic plague... So he will be needing a new name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

My boys are named after characters from Once Upon A Time. I have Killian Jones, Rumpelstiltskin, and Prince Charming.


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Before I got Evie her name was Everely, I think she was named after a guy in a band, or a band members son... I dont really remember. 

As for Millie, well her name was a bit harder to choose. I had a couple of names in mind, "Lilly, Izzy, Izzabella, Lila, Sophie" But once I arrived at the breeders, and the woman pointed to the little fuzzy in the octopus toy, I knew right then and their that, that was "Millie"


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

The girls:

Bijou - She is such a pretty and tiny, fluffy, dainty little rat, and so sweet and loving (and endless energy!) that I thought Bijou was a cute name, and was one I've been storing in my "name bank" for a while! I thought it fit her perfectly. Definition: small dainty usually ornamental piece of delicate workmanship : jewel. Something delicate, elegant, or highly prized.

Mouse - She was so small and until she was about 2 months old, still had a small body and pointy face with big ears and eyes and looked JUST like a domestic fancy mouse. She is also very skittish like most mice, though she's not afraid. She seems to be very brave and playful, but will bolt away quickly if she hears or sees something suddenly. I think she's just overly cautious.

Aoife - Pronounced "ee-fuh". And old Irish name that means beautiful, radiant, joyful. It describes her perfectly with a little sarcasm on the beautiful since she's a double rex and everyone says how ugly she is, but we think she is the cutest baby and she has a really unique personality. We wanted a name that was as "strange" as she is, and it's a pretty uncommon name that sounded nice.

The boys:

Berki - Honestly couldn't come up with a good name for him when he was still a baby, so we just kept calling him Berkshire boy. Eventually "Berki" was his nickname and it just stuck.

Charlie - I had a dream once that I had a male PEW who was my little buddy and one of those rare true shoulder rats. For some reason his name was Charles. Charlie is not a true PEW since he has a small bit of markings on his rump, but he reminded me of my little dream buddy, so I went with the name Charlie instead.

Dumplekins - My boyfriend's first rat. He thought it was a really silly name, and was the name of one of his characters on WoW, so he decided to name him that. But it fits. Dumples is a goofy little guy.

Pancakes - When Dumplekins and Pancakes (brothers) were babies, they would sleep together all the time. And not just together, on top of each other, even if there was a ton of room, like in the middle of a big hammock, or in the middle of a shelf or the floor. Pancakes would always crawl on top of his brother and flatten out. He would always stack on top like a pile of pancakes. We call him P-cakes for short.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My girls were named off the show Dance Moms: Chloe, Kendall, Maddie, Paige, Nia, and Peyton.


----------



## lilake1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was really wanting to name an animal Bosco for some reason, and I bought two PEW's not sure which to call what. While letting my boyfriend at the time handle the one, he bolted! I started singing "Flash, AHHHHH savior of the universe!" Sooo, flash gordon and bosco


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the pun route. I have a fawn coloured boy who is cheese like coloured. I named him Nacho Rat (because he's mine, hehe). I have Gordon Ratsay, after Gordon Ramsay. And Ahjeeb. Which is Arabic for like "Ah, rats!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our rats names are named to some degree to appeal to my daughter who is now only 7. And to have "cute" appeal to strangers. As shoulder rats disarming names are important. Children and adults alike like cute names and it helps people feel more comfortable with unfamiliar animals... The other consideration is that I'm going to have to say it 1000 times a day so I like short and to the point.

Some of the names that worked....

Fluffy... She was fluffy, and turned out to be part wild. In all reality she was more of a pit bull than a poodle but everyone wanted to meet the "fluffy" animal when we had her out on rare occasions. The name appealed especially to small children.

Fuzzy Rat a/k/a Fuzzy or F. B. My daughter wanted a long and convoluted name involving the words princess and a list of her favorite flowers... On the way out the door of the store I noticed the wording on the receipt... Fuzzy Rat - $2.49 She was actually more fuzzy than fluffy, so the name stuck... This name actually appealed more to adults... This is Fuzzy Rat and I'm sure she would enjoy meeting you... Adults actually enjoyed calling her Fuzzy as a pup and would automatically smile when they said it. As she grew up and became a more she preferred to be called Fuzzy Rat. Somehow I suppose it sounded more serious for a rat with her skills.

Max a/k/a Maxie Rat... From the tv show Dark Angel. Maxie Rat has more cute appeal than Max. But Max is just easy to say over and over. And my daughter is getting older and wanted more of a name that sounded like a name rather than a description. 

Pretty much the first thing anyone is going to know about your rat is it's name... People like Fluffy or Fuzzy or even Maxie, basically diminutive names. It sells the idea of small and cuddly and cute and it's very disarming in the first few seconds of initial contact. 

My friend Rich told me when we named out daughter to pick a name that would make her life easier not one that appealed to any sense of creativity on my part. My daughter loves her name and I'm glad I took his advise. My neighbor named his daughter Sunev (Venus spelled backwards). He gets lots of points for originality, and the name is easy to remember... but I can't imagine going through life explaining that your name is a the inverse spelling of what actually is a much prettier name.


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a "fruit basket" of girls. Apple(black hooded rex), Kiwi(Himi), Mango(blue hooded rex), Tomato(blue capped), and Plum(black dumbo berk). My wife named Kiwi and I figured it was just fitting to stick with the fruit theme. Now the boys I have Chip(russian silver? rex berk), Dip(blue rex berk), and Ryder(agouti capped). Chip just looked like his name should be Chip to me so naturally Dip is his brothers name. Now Ryder is the odd man out. I was debating on Tortilla or Salsa but they didn't really seem to fit. Then I decided I wanted a sophisticated name and after many days of thinking Ryder was the winner.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I named my rats after my favorite singers. Kurt Cobain and Eddie Vedder. Though most of the time they're known as "Kurty" and "EddieBear". "EddieBear" because he reminds me of a little teddy bear ;D *ugh* the cutness...


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Currently I have Bean, Indi, Casper, Echo, Lilly, and Avalon.
Bean was named with her cagemate who passed away, her name was Hazel, and their names went together to correlate to their coats.
Indi was named with her sister who passed away from a horrible UTI(they were both rescues. Indi made it, Penelope did not)
Casper was named along with Echo, even though I got them a few month apart from each other. 
Lilliane(Lilly) was named for her beautiful american blue variegate and my thoughts were she was a little delicate baby.
Avalon was named because her name means island, and I rescued her also. She was a little baby who melted in my arms when I first found her, and I called her Avalon ever since.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

My girls names are, for the most part, are pretty straight forward in why that name was chosen for them. Not too awfully much creativity on my part.  But they all seem to fit really well.
Gem, a little hooded who has a perfect diamond shape of white in the dark fur of her hood, and a perfect diamond shape dark patch in the white fur on her back. 
Then there is Dipstick. Her tail is 90% dark, but the tip is completely white. 
Last but not least is my little PEW, Sparrow. She got her name because she is very delicate and bird like. Timid at times, and watchful.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have Poppy no real reason, it just suited her, and I always seem to lean toward names that have to do with flowers. I also have Rosy for the same reason. Then Dobby from the house elf in Harry Potter.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Axl - for Axl Rose of Guns N' Roses. 







Tanto - I was going to name him Slash so his name would compliment Axl's, but it didn't fit him at all. Idk why. My boyfriend named him after a knife of Japanese origins. He's got a certain 'edge' to him so it works.  
For more info on his namesake: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantō


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Lister and rimmer got their names from red dwarf I didn't name them for a week and when I would watch red dwarf Lister would always paw at Lister soo I thought it fit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm sure I'm going to have a bit of push back as to why I named my first girl Mercy, but here it goes. 

Well you see up until a few weeks ago I had a sizable ball python because I love snakes and he was beautiful and friendly.(you may be able to see where this is going) But I never could get used to feeding him the frozen rats. In the year that I had him I maybe fed him myself four times. I just can't stand to see those cute little faces. My brother fed him mostly. I had no idea he had switched to feeding him live rats until I actually saw him bring a rat home from Petco in the box. I threw a mini fit and opened the box to see the cutest little beady eyes and twitching nose and from right then I was lost completely to rats. I rescued her from the box at once, researched anything I could on rat care and bought a cage and a few other items that day. And that is why I named her Mercy. Because that is what was shown to her. A day later, after more research I bought her sister Pippa from the same place. I named her Pippa because she just seemed so lively bouncy and adorable, it just fit.

So I became a rat owner without any prior knowledge about rats at all. I just knew there was no way I was going to let Mercy be eaten.

P.S. I put my snake up on creigs list a few days after I got Pippa and Mercy and now I am $140 richer and snake free. I cannot stand to think of the rats that snake needs to kill in order to live. I understand it is part of life, I just couldn't care for my snake and my rats at the same time. I could barely do it when I didn't have all the knowledge and love in my heart for rats that I do now. They are so loving, smart and have their own personalities! I tell people they are like tiny dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Jenn said:


> I'm sure I'm going to have a bit of push back as to why I named my first girl Mercy, but here it goes.
> 
> Well you see up until a few weeks ago I had a sizable ball python because I love snakes and he was beautiful and friendly.(you may be able to see where this is going) But I never could get used to feeding him the frozen rats. In the year that I had him I maybe fed him myself four times. I just can't stand to see those cute little faces. My brother fed him mostly. I had no idea he had switched to feeding him live rats until I actually saw him bring a rat home from Petco in the box. I threw a mini fit and opened the box to see the cutest little beady eyes and twitching nose and from right then I was lost completely to rats. I rescued her from the box at once, researched anything I could on rat care and bought a cage and a few other items that day. And that is why I named her Mercy. Because that is what was shown to her. A day later, after more research I bought her sister Pippa from the same place. I named her Pippa because she just seemed so lively bouncy and adorable, it just fit.
> 
> ...


 Awwww! That's a great story. I tell people the same thing!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't really have a story it's pretty simple.
Gary was named after Gary Moore. The person who I rescued her from told me she was a boy. Once I got her home I realised she was a girl lol. 

Yoshi & Mitsu were named Japanese names with them being Siamese I thought it would suit them. 

Badger because she looks like a badger. 

Willow because I love the name. I used to look after a very sweet horse called willow. 

Scabbers because she's a black Rex so is scruffy lol. 

Delilah is my boyfriends naked rat and he chose the name. 

Love them all!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Girls:
Dini, for Houdini, because the first day I got her she escaped her cage. 

Bailey, because she just looks like a Bailey to me. 

Cleo, short for Cleopatra. She has a gray spot on her belly and the rest of her belly is white. The spot reminded me of Cleopatra because Cleopatra had the first recorded C-section. 

Atlas, I didn't name atlas, but I did want it to be ABCDEF, for the names. And her strip down her back reminded me of a map kinda cause there's an Xish shape on her butt. So treasure map, atlas yeah. 

Boys: 
Elmo was named by my younger siblings. 

FillyFries, again my siblings. 

And Prince Cheddar was named Prince Cheddar when we got him. 

Yeah I'm not very creative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a boy named Houdini because he's always trying to escape.

I have another boy named Gaiman after Neil Gaiman.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

Maggie moo is a black hooded and since her back end looks like a cow, my 3 year old named her Moo. I added the Maggie part since we can't go around Mooing at her. She's my shoulder rat in training and spends a good amount of time just riding me around. 

Nala is a cream hooded. My 5 year old thought she looked like Nala from the lion king and it stuck. She can't see well but loves riding in my husbands hoodie and is quickly becoming his baby. 

Winnie was acquired on Halloween and my husband thought it would be a perfect name for her since she is also a black hooded. She is starting to get comfortable on my shoulder but doesn't like when I walk around yet. It's a work in progress lol. 

Nothing original but the family had fun naming them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

golden704 said:


> Maggie moo is a black hooded and since her back end looks like a cow, my 3 year old named her Moo. I added the Maggie part since we can't go around Mooing at her. She's my shoulder rat in training and spends a good amount of time just riding me around.
> 
> Nala is a cream hooded. My 5 year old thought she looked like Nala from the lion king and it stuck. She can't see well but loves riding in my husbands hoodie and is quickly becoming his baby.
> 
> ...


Super cute names! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Siren, Selkie, and Sedna. All three from ocean mythology, because I just love the ocean. I have kitties named Coral and Reef


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have two young boys, one is named Hannibal because I'm a big fan of Thomas Harris' Hannibal Lecter book series, and his little brother is called Bundy after real-life killer Ted Bundy; Bundy came to us a fortnight after his brother, so when it came to naming him, we decided that since we had one named after a fictional serial killer, we should have one named after a real one too. I'm into reading about true crime. Ironically, they're just the loveliest, sweetest little boys ever!

Loki was named because it was fitting with the Norse theme I liked at the time (I had a female named Freyja.)

Magnus was named after Lestat's sire in the Vampire Chronicles book series, which I love. Again, a bit ironic, as Magnus wasn't exactly the nicest of characters and my Magnus is such a lovebug.

Since I like the theme of Gods and Goddesses so much, I named my only female Calypso after another deity, mainly because it started with a C and her hood pattern on her back is very much like a letter C.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

I say the same thing about my rats, Jenn!! They really are very much like small dogs! So many people don't understand, most of my family in fact, so I am definitely glad to finally have my opinion shared by someone else!


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I've got Bilbo right now and soon I'll have Fili and Kili! 
All my pets are named after Lord of the Rings characters; there's also Aragorn (dwarf hamster), Boromir and Faramir (fish). 
Bilbo was named because when I got him, he didn't ever want to leave his cage, just like how his namesake never wanted to leave his home in the Shire. Fili and Kili are brothers, both in fiction and rodent form! Plus, their coats match up to the hair colors of the actors in the movie adaptation. 
There's so many characters in LotR, I'll never have to worry about running out of names!


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

I named mine after Game of Thrones characters. I first got a PEW(who sadly died) from Petco and named her Daenerys. Then I went back the next day and got her cage mate, my heart rat Cersei, so Dany wouldn't be alone. I named her because she has dove coloring and she instantly became alpha. After Dany died I went to go get a baby from petco since they had an oops little that just became available for adoption and fell in love with mommy and one of the babies. I named mommy Nymeria since she was bigger, like dire wolves grow to be. I named baby Arya because she's a black hooded, like the Starks, and she has a special talent of anyone everybody. She also is the biggest escape artist, and if you call her cute and sweet she will take the opportunity to "bite". 

-by bite I mean the grooming nibble or occasionally she will run up and bite my lip in an attempt to be a rodentist


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robotponys (Nov 9, 2013)

I have one pretty white girl with red eyes. She's named Alaska, from the book "Looking for Alaska" by John Green. It's a great book and I really love the name. When I get a second rat I might pick the name from another book or movie. Not sure yet.

I really wanted to name her Lilith because Lilith is a demon with red eyes in a show I watch. Unfortunately, my sister used the name for her snake already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulabelle (Oct 19, 2013)

I have two boys named Dresden and Fade.
Both the names come from mine and my boyfriends two favourite book series by Jim Butcher 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Ruby -- My boyfriend named her
Blanch -- after Blanch Devero from the Golden Girls, she's very sassy!
Templeton -- the rat from Charlotte's Web
Rizzo -- the rat from The Muppets


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Cookie (Dough) - He looks like cookie dough 

Nike - I don't know..He was like really hyper, so I was like hey, Nike? Haha it's a sports brand..so why not eh?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I started off with a monster theme, until ratties started passing away  & a couple my friend ended up adopting [long story] so then it was getting harder to come up with monster names that I liked...so I've strayed from that theme & IF I get anymore rats I probably will just name them whatever suits them, no particular theme lol.

So my current clan:
Herman [after Herman Munster]
Igor [after hunchback assistant character/monster theme fits him well now as hes very fat & kinda looks like he has a hunch back lol ]
Manson [he has odd eyes]
Bowie [also has odd eyes]
& Patch [hes a double rex & his fur looks like patchwork]


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm ratless at the moment (getting two boys in January), our first guys were Teddy and Sonny, very sweet Petsmart brothers. We usually name our critters after we see how their personality pans out. Teddy was a big time snuggler like a tiny teddy bear, Sonny just had a sweet sunny disposition, we spelled it Sonny though because Sunny was deemed to "girlie" (our 3 boys named them).


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Jenn said:


> I'm sure I'm going to have a bit of push back as to why I named my first girl Mercy, but here it goes. Well you see up until a few weeks ago I had a sizable ball python because I love snakes and he was beautiful and friendly.(you may be able to see where this is going) But I never could get used to feeding him the frozen rats. In the year that I had him I maybe fed him myself four times. I just can't stand to see those cute little faces. My brother fed him mostly. I had no idea he had switched to feeding him live rats until I actually saw him bring a rat home from Petco in the box. I threw a mini fit and opened the box to see the cutest little beady eyes and twitching nose and from right then I was lost completely to rats. I rescued her from the box at once, researched anything I could on rat care and bought a cage and a few other items that day. And that is why I named her Mercy. Because that is what was shown to her. A day later, after more research I bought her sister Pippa from the same place. I named her Pippa because she just seemed so lively bouncy and adorable, it just fit.So I became a rat owner without any prior knowledge about rats at all. I just knew there was no way I was going to let Mercy be eaten.P.S. I put my snake up on creigs list a few days after I got Pippa and Mercy and now I am $140 richer and snake free. I cannot stand to think of the rats that snake needs to kill in order to live. I understand it is part of life, I just couldn't care for my snake and my rats at the same time. I could barely do it when I didn't have all the knowledge and love in my heart for rats that I do now. They are so loving, smart and have their own personalities! I tell people they are like tiny dogs.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can totally relate, I like snakes (I oogle the baby corn snakes everytime we hit the pet stores! They are adorable!!)but due to the fact that I LOVE rodents could never own a snake, heck I even "rescued" a package of pet store crickets, they were lovely pets! I may do that again.... :0). My issue with live feeding is the poor rat or mouse has no chance, in the wild at least the prey has a slim chance of escaping. I also think some snake owners who post the feedings on youtube get their jollys out of the whole process, it borders on animal abuse, they tease the snake and scare the crap out of the rodent. Not good.


----------



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

I have andy bonapart and lena lyn 

Andy just sounded right for him and my little cuz gave him the middle name.

Lena i named after the character from beautiful creatures because she bewitched my heart when i saw her her middle name just seemed to fit lol.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I LOVE naming my rats after people/shows that I love. Mendez and Marshall are named after characters from two of my favorite TV series and Oliver and Quinn are named after two of my favorite musicians.  (Oliver Sykes and Kellin Quinn) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have Marley and Clark. Their personalities are really different, Bob Marley is really chill and Second Lieutenant William Clark is a big-time explorer. Went with William Clark instead of Meriwether Lewis because whenever I hear "lewis" I just think of stewie from family guy saying "Lois". So Clark it is 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband named ours, so we wouldn't be faced with bad naming from a 7 year old. A bareback fawn named Zuck, because "he's wearing a little hoodie, like Mark Zuckerberg". 

And a dark phase merle named Carlos. Because that's just his name apparently. Oddly enough, when I saw him in the pet store, the first thought in my head, out of nowhere, was "this rat's name is Carl." (also, that he was definitely coming home with me). I did not tell my husband this. And then he named him Carlos. There's something just very fitting about it, don't know what.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

I have Neo and Halo (both girls). Neo is from the Matrix, and Halo is from my favorite video game series.  ...I'm a nerd. ;D


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Many of mine are Harry Potter characters. Neville, Luna, Remus, Minerva, Crabbe, Goyle, Bellatrix, Isla, Sirius, Tonks and Peter (Wormtail). 
Then I have Johnny, Cash and a boy named Sue (pretty obvious there), Whiskey, just because. Ben from the sequel to Willard, Lilith after the demon Lilith, and I have Eve - who my niece named Christmas but I go with Eve to go with Lilith.


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

Zelda and Peaches (sisters) after the nintendo princesses!

Hermione (zelda's baby, she has a lightning bolt on her forehead and since she is a girl we named her hermione instead of harry haha)

Pooh Bear and Stark (two boys also zelda's babies). Stark is dark grey with a little white dot on his forehead, i just love iron man so i named him after stark (tony stark) Lol and pooh bear is just a big cuddly bear (biggest boy of the bunch) so i think it fits!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, we haven't purchased any rats yet but plan to soon and although we haven't actually decided whether or not to choose males or females for our first rats, we have already chosen names which we are sticking to regardless of which gender we eventually decide on:

Rat #1 will be named George - and if we decide on males the name will be extended to George-Frederic-Hector-Rat ;D. George is just a traditional name for pets in our family and the Frederic Hector is because we're classical music fans so in homage to Chopin and Berlioz!!! (okay, so the adults in the house chose these names!)

Rat #2 will be named Barry-Bob, whether it's a girl or a boy! The kids chose the name, just because it's silly and sounds like it would suit a rat!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol, this will be long because I have a huge mischief thanks to Nippy having a litter unexpectedly. Nippy got her name from Curly's pet rat in the new Three Stooges movie, although that one was a berkshire and my Nippy is a champagne hooded. All her babies are black hooded. My favorite of her babies is Cookie. Cookie got her name because as a baby she was pure energy and reminded me of the gingerbread man (run run run). I almost gave her away when I found a great home for two of her sisters. Cookie didn't let them like her though. She kept running back to me. I was a little mad at her because my then favorite female Spector, named for the two specs beside her backstripe, was chosen instead. Bernice went with Spector. Bernice would have been Ben after the rat in Willard and it's sequal, but he turned out to be a she.

Anyway, eventually I figured out Cookie jumps from anyone else to me. She's a one person rat. i started spending more time with her, and she's my heart rat now along with her mother. 

Arrow was named because her backstripe looks like a perfect half arrow, and my family are all huge fans of the TV show Arrow.

Marley was actually the first of the babies named. A friend of my brother's named her, but ended up not being able to take her like he'd planned.

Dash was named for her backsttripe, which kindve looks like a thick exclamation mark. Morsie was named for her markings too. She has a broken up backstripe that reminded me of morse code.

Harper was named after Harper Lee, one of my Mom's and my favorite authors. Cindy Lou Who, commonly called Cindy or Who girl, was named by my Mom too. Odd since I called her Who because she lacked a name before Mom named her.

Ziggy named for his zig zag stripe, Dot for the two dots on his back. Kindve goes with the Dash and Morsie theme too. Also he was the runt of the litter, poor baby, and the only one without a stripe. Tembo was another one named by my mom. We like the movie Hatari, and there's a baby elephant in it called Tembo. Vermin and Rodent kindve got stuck when we started running out of names, but they're meant with affection and Vermin turned out to be my favorite of the boys.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

PorcelainAndRatTails said:


> Hugo is named after Victor Hugo, the author of Les Miserables.


That's SO awesome! But anyways, my rats names are Mocha and Kholi. Mocha is hooded. she is dark brown (almost black) and white, she cane home with her sister, latte (R.I.P) who was a hooded mink, and I wanted their names to go together. I think we passed a starbucks and the names fell into our heads. Kholi is a Black Berkshire dumbo (she looks almost like a self. her front paws are white and a tiny dot on her stomach is too. Her name originated off of Coal, because she was black. I just thought the spelling was unique


----------

